
Twitter Engineering: How our photo filters came into focus - DanielRibeiro
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/12/how-our-photo-filters-came-into-focus.html
======
cmbaus
It is starting to feel like Twitter is coming off the rails. They "challenged"
themselves to duplicate Instagram's functionality.

